# Metro Grade Goods Ocho Lumbri HDPE Tyton



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I received a surprise package from Metro Grade Goods today. I was lucky enough to get the Ocho Lumbri HDPE Tyton. This thing is AWESOME! It's a perfect little pocket plinker. I want wait to do some in-room shooting with this baby next week.






I've shot it a few times already and am impressed. I will be keeping this in my pocket for any impromptu BB shooting anytime the desire arises.

Thank you again Metro.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations ! That looks awesome .


----------

